# child care qualifications



## hayden10 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi
Can someone please help me . I am currently doing a 2year course on childcare which would give me a Betec(ed excel)national diploma.would this qualification be recognised in Canada and what is the job prospects in childcare in canada.
any information would be great thanks


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi hayden, I completed my N.V.Q Level 3 in Childcare Learning and Development, just before arriving in Canada 6 months. When I arrived I found that my N.V.Q 3 is not valid here in Canada. 
But you maybe able to get your qualification converted towards a Canadian qualification(there is a Fee for this) through IQAS. 
Any coursework you completed for your course can go towards studying for a qualification here through (APL) Advanced Prior Learning.
As for jobs in childcare here, that depends on what type of setting (home, nursery, school) you wish to work in, and the province.
Don't give up the coursework, keep going at it, because things always change
Hope this was of some help to you!!!!!.


----------



## hayden10 (Jan 21, 2008)

shazza151 said:


> Hi hayden, I completed my N.V.Q Level 3 in Childcare Learning and Development, just before arriving in Canada 6 months. When I arrived I found that my N.V.Q 3 is not valid here in Canada.
> But you maybe able to get your qualification converted towards a Canadian qualification(there is a Fee for this) through IQAS.
> Any coursework you completed for your course can go towards studying for a qualification here through (APL) Advanced Prior Learning.
> As for jobs in childcare here, that depends on what type of setting (home, nursery, school) you wish to work in, and the province.
> ...


shazza thankyou for the heads up that information is a great help i will start looking into it now again thanks 
hayden10


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

For preschool it is called Early Childhood Education-and many Canadian colleges offer it-full or part time. Many like the work but the low pay discourages them. There are rules to providing childcare in the home if it is a business. I think you would have to look that up provincially.... How many children, etc.


----------



## CanadaGB (Apr 8, 2008)

I have just read the post regarding the NVQ 3 & I would really appreciate some help. I am currently studying my NVQ 3 in Children's Care Learning & Development. I understand that it is not relevant in Canada?? How did you go about working in childcare in Canada? Was there a way around it to get them to see it as an equivalent qualification to the ECE diploma? What do you recommend? I would really appreciate some advice. Thank you kindly..


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

What province do you intend to move to ? My daughter is quite well up the ladder in ECE in Ontario , started the first non-profit at a local high school quite some years ago , took 2 years of negotiation with the government , but it snowballed across 2 counties . Colin


----------



## CanadaGB (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Colin, thanks for your reply. It would be Ontario that I would be interested in. I would have secured my NVQ 3 in childcare by that time but I just wanted to find out various ways I can enter the childcare profession over there with a view to open a nursery in the future. It seems as though they don't recognise the NVQ 3 so I would have to find some other way to go about gaining ECE status. I understand the course will take 2 years full-time. If you don't mind me asking, did your daughter have the NVQ 3 or another qualification upon moving? Thanks!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

canadagb,hello , we migrated to Canada when our children were young , so my chidren grew up and received thier education in Canada , when my eldest wanted to do child ed i insisted she take Montasour(is that how you spell that LOL) . "That is so hard dad" "And so "said I , she graduated with honors and has not looked back , she even does TV spots ! My daughter is in Haldimand/Norfolk counties , southern Ontario , look that up if you like . Colin


----------



## CanadaGB (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh i see! Yes, Montessori is quite tough but it's great that your daughter has achieved so much! It seems quite tough to convert British childcare qualifications into Canadian ones but I am trawling through the masses of information as we speak. I will look up that area too. Thanks for your help Colin!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi CanadaGB , I have e-mailed my daughter on what is neccessary to convert your GB qualifications and what , if any , jobs are available at this time .Colin


----------



## CanadaGB (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you Colin, that would be most helpful!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Seem to have drawn a blank with my daughter for advise , she has not even answered my e-mail , must have a flea up her bum about something , sorry about that . Colin


----------



## CanadaGB (Apr 8, 2008)

No problem Colin! I appreciate your help - you have been most kind!


----------

